# We.



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

(I'm trying to write from different perspectives to expand my small amount of writing talent, and this is meant to be from the view of a plant. Don't expect too much from it- it is an experiment. Also, though it has the structure of a poem, it's not meant to be, it just helps put it into clear concise sections for me.Thanks for reading, and hope you enjoy!)

Creatures bound about,
fur scrapes against us.
We are new, 
and we are life.
We are just as this world.
My brethren are born.

Time goes by,
metal leaves and bright heat,
crushing feet and snapping wheel.
My brethren scream,
we must adapt.
We grow taller than any,
and we are killed.
Our arms are fixed to metal leaves, 
we die by our own hands.
We suffer.

Metal acorns rain from the sky, 
tearing up the earth,
melting our roots.
The creatures are killed,
replaced by large metal shells,
horns raking our leaves as they pass.
We watch.

We turn to black, 
their signs in the earth changing us.
We grow visages of horror,
the shells enjoy watching us.
The twisting and dying,
we feel every slow moment.
The creatures from the before-time are tossed into our arms.
We change. We hurt.

More acorns rain down, painted with gold.
Streaks of red burn holes in our rot.
The creatures have returned, and the horned ones fall.
The creatures burn us, and we fall.
I can feel the little ones who skitter pop from their carapace,
their sap spilling onto my trunk.
The streaks of red gain other colors, flickering, licking at us.
It climbs up, and we begin to fall.
I stand, the last of my brethren.
We burn. We die.

From my highest arms a dot falls to the earth.
It buries itself down, and the flames pass it.
Water rains from the above place,
and it begins to rise.

Creatures bound about,
fur scrapes against us.
We are new, 
and we are life.
We are just as this world, again.
My brethren are born.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Save a tree, save the world.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The experiment seems to be successful.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

great job  its an awesome read.


----------

